# Traveling to Atlantic City from NYC (via Philly)



## RobertF (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm heading on a day trip from Penn Station to Atlantic City via Philly.

I'd like to bring my back pack with me, so I can have my laptop, etc, but it's a bit heavy.

Any idea for storage options on the Atlantic city side ? Does the station have storage lockers or does anyone have any ideas with respect to storage?

Anything I need to watch out for or be careful of around the Atlantic City station? Is it walkable to the beach or do I need to get a cab? Are cab's easily available?

Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!

Robert


----------



## AlanB (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't recall any lockers in the station, but I won't say with 100% certainty that there aren't.

As for the beach; it's is easily walkable, 4 or 5 blocks IIRC or there is a free shuttle bus too last time I was there.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 18, 2011)

Polarbear.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 20, 2011)

There are no lockers at the Train station in Atlantic City. AFAIK. Keep in mind it's small. The convention center makes it look big. As for cabs their is normally is decent crowd that goes out to that area. So just follow the crowd!


----------

